# oil filter



## ordonez1970 (May 10, 2008)

is it safe to use gasoline oil filter on my vw diesel.
i noticed that 4 cylinder gasser filters are smaller than 4 cyl. diesel filters.
do these engines operate under different oil pressure levels??


----------



## nuskool (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: oil filter (ordonez1970)*

I'm not sure aobut pressure and I'm pretty sure that diesals run dirtier than gas. So it probably has a bigger filter for more dirt capacity. 
I don't know why you would want to use a smaller filter. If anything you want to go bigger on any car. More capacity for both oil and dirt. Both of which are a good thing.


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

If It was my car I would stay with the larger diesel oil filter. I used the diesel oil filter on my 1.8T Audi for the extra oil capacity and filtering area.


----------

